# GSP Pups.....



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a pick of the litter pup coming from a breeding that I did not long ago. Not sure of the date of whelp but she is getting pretty close.

I am working on a Ped for the litter but have not got it yet. Remi is out of My Clown dog and a female that came in from Alabama. She is sired by NFC Showtimes Rolling Thunder.

If your interested in the pick of the litter let me know.... 
Expect some roan dogs in this. Mid size and some potentail get up and go, and a really good nose....

My Sly dog is the sire. He just turned 2 today.... Happy birthday goofball!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Update....

Looks like Remi had 8 pups today. four and four.... Not sure what the price is and I will get a ped together for those interested..........


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Update again... She had 9 pups... and the price is $350


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is the ped to the pups that are a week old now.... A very well bred litter of pups if you follow breeding at all. 
A very polished line of dogs here and only $350 a pup....

*Sly X Remi pups*


----------

